# ANY ONE KNOW WERE I CAN FIND A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL FOR A GOOD PRICE?



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

whats up guys im looking for a chain steering wheel im tired of my grant steering wheel i know mooneyes sells them for 80 bucks i was wondering if some one had them cheaper else were


----------



## costom70 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pomona swap meet on Sunday the 4th


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

I do if ya got one that i can put on my car


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Jcwhytney has them for 60


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll sell mine for 60 plus shipping pm me your number and I'll text you a pic. I have a horn button that goes with it also.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

the 80s maybe :dunno:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

try ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970s-LOW-R...aultDomain_2&hash=item4601ae952f#ht_815wt_932


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dameon said:


> try ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970s-LOW-R...aultDomain_2&hash=item4601ae952f#ht_815wt_932


its rusted Id pass and by mine :cheesy:


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR YOURS?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> the 80s maybe :dunno:


lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64GALAXIE said:


> HOW MUCH FOR YOURS?


75 shipped, comes with steering wheel adapter if needed and chrome horn button :dunno:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> 70 shipped, comes with steering wheel adapter if needed and chrome horn button :dunno:


 PIC?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i sold one last year for over a $100 on ebay


----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

64GALAXIE said:


> whats up guys im looking for a chain steering wheel im tired of my grant steering wheel i know mooneyes sells them for 80 bucks i was wondering if some one had them cheaper else were


 hey you say you are trying to get rid of your Grant chain steering wheel? If its 10" 1/2" Grant lemme know homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine measures 9.5 inches from outside to outside


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

I got a 8inch. Wheel


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

i can make you one, any size wheel, offset, and any size link. i started off redoing old wheels, i would get the 4 post wheels that no one wants, cut the top and bottom post off and making them 2 post, rebending them to give it a deeper ofset, the make a new ring out of thicker link, gives it a better look. if you want pix of the 1st 1 i did, i can shoot you some through text or email. i'm also making a 1-off pentagram wheel for my monte, not into themes, but i'm going old school so fuck it!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Pentagon or pentagram? It would be cool to have a pentagram one...with Baphomet on the ''horn'' button.
I made a 10" chain wheel too, using a old disk brake as a ''template'', but i made the spokes too and althou they came out well it was too deep n looked like crap. Never redone it. Its a nice job if you like welding, althou grindin off the coatin off the chain was a pain.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Is this 2012 or 1982?


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

64GALAXIE said:


> whats up guys im looking for a chain steering wheel im tired of my grant steering wheel i know mooneyes sells them for 80 bucks i was wondering if some one had them cheaper else were


 Does mooneyes sell the O.G. chain steering wheels.


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Is this 2012 or 1982?


What the fuck you are actually more into the 2012 style than the style of 1982? The only good things about modern lowriding are heavilly influenced by old school lowriders.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

19jaquez84 said:


> What the fuck you are actually more into the 2012 style than the style of 1982? The only good things about modern lowriding are heavilly influenced by old school lowriders.


Liar


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

warning said:


> Liar


----------

